# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Небесные соперники

## Owl

Возникло желание собрать модели которые были, так сказать, соперниками в небе. Ну например:
1. Ан-12 --- С-130
2. МиГ-15 --- F-86
3. Ту-95 --- В-52 и т.д...
Ну а вопрос собственно вот в чем. Например, какой советский самолет можно противопоставить F-4C или D? МиГ-21? Или МиГ-23?
Хочется охватить периоды всех войн. И второй мировой и корейской и вьетнамской и далее по списку... Т.е. тех, где принимали участие советские лётчики.
Масштаб 1:72. Можно было бы конечно и больший масштаб, но площади ограничены размерами стандартной двухкомнатной квартиры..  :Smile:  
Да и скажем тот же Ан-12 в 72-м масштабе будет не очень гармонировать с МиГ-15 в 48-м...  :Rolleyes:  
Список можно начать хотя бы так:
1. По-2 (?)--- Fi-156 Storch (Производитель EDUARD (Чехия) 1:72   :Wink:

----------


## Owl

Какой из наших самолетов можно противопоставить F-14A и Р-51В?
Просто эти модели в 72-м масштабе есть в наличии. Нужно подобрать "конкурента".

----------


## Александр II

Позвольте поспорить. В тему Ту-95 = B-52. B-52-ому можно ещё в какой-то степени противопоставить 3М.

F-14 -ому мне кажется можно противопоставить Су-33. Конечно же Су-33 больше подошёл бы F-18. Но если учесть скока у амеров палубников и скока у нас...

И вообще - вас как, по всем самолётам это интересует???

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А разве мустанг и наши Яки или Ла были соперниками? :Wink:  
Разве что в Корее=) Поставь Як-9 или Ла-11
А томкету -наших машин аналогичного класса не было, бери любой аналогичного периода, напр МиГ-25 либо Су-27.

----------


## MAX

Томкету, скорее всего, по своему назначению, вооружению, тактике и пр. больше соответствует МИг-31.
Мустангу "Д" - Як-9П. "Б" - Як-9.

----------


## Owl

> А разве мустанг и наши Яки или Ла были соперниками? 
> Разве что в Корее=) Поставь Як-9 или Ла-11


Ну с небольшой натяжкой все таки были... Известный инциндент Кожедуба с Мустангами в конце войны.  :Tongue:  Хотя, слово соперники (применительно к моделям) можно и в кавычки взять..
А разве в Корее были Р-51В? Ну в принципе, дело даже не этом. Может я неточно выразился насчет соперников. Можно сказать так: самолеты созданные в одно время и выполняющие аналогичные задачи. Вообще, период 2МВ усложняет задачу... Придется делать линейку самолетов тех стран, которые принимали в ней участие... Значит, если есть Р-51В, то придется подбирать его немецкий, русский, английский и т.д. аналог.. Ужасть... :Biggrin:  




> А томкету -наших машин аналогичного класса не было, бери любой аналогичного периода, напр МиГ-25 либо Су-27.


Наверное все же МиГ-25... Су-27 вроде как противовеc F-15-му..
Осталось узнать, какая фирма делает неплохую модель МиГ-25 в варианте перехватчика...  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

> Позвольте поспорить. В тему Ту-95 = B-52. B-52-ому можно ещё в какой-то степени противопоставить 3М.


Противопоставить конечно можно, но вроде как Ту-95 все таки ближе к В-52.  А к 3М.... Может быть КС-135?  :Wink:  И к тому же, кто (какая фирма) делает 3М? Может я что то пропустил?




> F-14 -ому мне кажется можно противопоставить Су-33. Конечно же Су-33 больше подошёл бы F-18. Но если учесть скока у амеров палубников и скока у нас...


Не... Периоды времени разные.. Су-33 не пойдет. И дело даже не в том, что он (F-14) палубник. До некоторого времени они и в Иране летали.. С бетона...





> И вообще - вас как, по всем самолётам это интересует???


Конечно хотелось бы по всем... Но, к сожалению, не хватит ни зарплаты, ни места в квартире, ни жизни...  :Frown:   Скажем так, наиболее значимые самолеты... Ну а там, как пойдет...  :Smile:  Я сделаю список и выложу здесь.

----------


## Owl

> Томкету, скорее всего, по своему назначению, вооружению, тактике и пр. больше соответствует МИг-31.


Опять же.. Период времени не тот... F-14A - 1974 год, а МиГ-31 - 1977...
Все таки наверное МиГ-25 корректней будет... Хотя я могу и ошибаться. Ну на то и форум, Будем решать голосованием..  :Smile: 





> Мустангу "Д" - Як-9П. "Б" - Як-9.


Спасибо за подсказку..  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

Примерный список вот:
1. По-2 (ну с ним вроде ясно, Шторьх ему "соперник"). Если не прав, поправьте..
2. И-16
3. Як-3
4. Ла-5
5. Ил-4
6. Пе-2
7. МиГ-15
8. МиГ-21
9. МиГ-23
10. МиГ-25
11. МиГ-29
12. FW-190
13. Ju-52 (ну наверное DC-3 (Ли-2). Какие нибудь варианты еще есть?))

Конечно это далеко не полный список. (Блин, сам боюсь  :Eek:   )
Хотелось бы услышать мнение моделистов именно по моделям, которые можно противопоставить этому списку...

----------


## Akiman

> Осталось узнать, какая фирма делает неплохую модель МиГ-25 в варианте перехватчика...


Если речь о 1/72, то МиГ-25П - "Condor"/"Звезда" - пластик один и тот же.
http://goldenhobby.ru/product_info.p...ducts_id=10299 
http://goldenhobby.ru/product_info.p...ducts_id=11221
Тот же "Condor" сделал и МиГ-25ПУ. 
http://goldenhobby.ru/product_info.p...ducts_id=11627
Декали - от "Бегемота" - основной комплект http://www.begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?id=35 и техничка (в т.ч. вооружение) http://www.begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?id=10
И еще много всякого афтермаркета.

----------


## Александр II

Эмку делает А-модел.

"И-16" - имхо в какой-то степени подошёл бы РАННИЙ Bf-109. Вроде как они в Испании были основными соперниками!

"Ла-5" - Fw-190, они с определённой точки оч оч похожи.

"Ил-4" - тут ИМХО несколько вариантов. He-111 / Do-17 / Ju-188.

"Пе-2" - подошёл бы Ju-88.

"Миг-15" - однозначно сейбр.

"Ju-52" - Ли-2 / Dc-3.

Вот кое-что, что пришло в голову. Ежели что - поправьте.

------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Миг-25 - да, как уже сказали  - "кондор" / "звезда", что одно и тоже.

(делал на заказ - весьма хорош).

------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

а в тему мустанга. Из Англичан - подошёл бы спитфайр. А из наших..., кажись или Ла-7 или Як-9.(последний - получше).

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Все-таки наиболее приоритетным критерием должно являтся реальное, наиболее частое, противостояние в боях, если таковых не было, то примерный аналог или "противовес" (Су-27-F-15 (у нас), F-5 - МиГ-21(у них, а так 21-й чаще всего "дрался" с F-4) и т.д.). Из предложенного списка уже есть пара Ла-5 - FW-190. Далее:
И-16 - Bf.109E (Ki-84)
Як-3 - Bf.109G (...K)
Ил-4 - He-111
Пе-2 - Bf.110
МиГ-15 - F-86 Sabre
МиГ-21 - F-4 Phantom
МиГ-23 - Kfir (тот же Фантом, Mirage III)
МиГ-25 - F-14 (F-15)
МиГ-29 - F-16
Остальные варианты можно оставить. Вариации на вкус.

----------


## Owl

> Все-таки наиболее приоритетным критерием должно являтся реальное, наиболее частое, противостояние в боях, если таковых не было, то примерный аналог или "противовес"


Да, да.. Именно это я и хотел сказать...




> И-16 - Bf.109E (Ki-84)


Наверное все же Ki-84. Опять же Халхин Гол... Не хочется мессеров плодить...




> Ил-4 - He-111


А почему не Ju-88?




> Пе-2 - Bf.110


На мой взгляд к Пе-2 лучше бы подошел Ju-87. Все же оба пикирующие бомбардировщики. А к Bf.110 все таки наверное Пе-3...




> МиГ-25 - F-14 (F-15)


F-15 скорее к Су-27.. Наверное...

Забыл про МиГ-19...
Я думаю, что будет правильным соотнести его c F-100 Супер Сейбр.

----------


## Александр II

Ju-88 к Ил-4 имхо не подходит. Юнкерс - как бы сказать... Ну в общем в какой-то степени - пикировщик. А хенкель и ил - ближе друг к другу.

Bf-110 - однозначно - Пе-3. Здесь даж никаких сомнений быть не должно.

К Пе-2 мне кажется надо ставить или Ju-87 или Ju-88. (первый получше)

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> А хенкель и ил - ближе друг к другу.


Хорошо... Тогда вопрос другой. Какая модификация Хенкеля? He-111H? И что у нас есть, так сказать, из всего многообразия моделей? Кто нить уже делал Хенкеля? Кто, что хорошего, плохого может сказать?
Чего брать то?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Наверное все же Ki-84. Опять же Халхин Гол... Не хочется мессеров плодить...


Ki-84-не был на Халхин Голе, тогда А5 -если этот период интересует

----------


## Akiman

> а в тему мустанга. Из Англичан - подошёл бы спитфайр. А из наших..., кажись или Ла-7 или Як-9.(последний - получше).
> 
> -----------
> Александр.


Как мне кажется, Ла-7 сюда не вписывается...
P-51 поздний больше соответствует Як-9 или Як-3. Все-таки P-51D считался самым скоростным американским истребителем? А у нас - Як-3. 
Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Александр II

Из Хенкелей. Есть 2 альтернативы. Звезда(ex-итал). И довольнотоки хороший Хас. Я бы взял хасегаву. Намного лучше итала, но и дороже.

------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Что ж касаемо мустанга и его альтернативы. То, скорей всего надо бы брать Як-9.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, к Пешке подойдет более Штука. МиГ-19 - Супер Сейбр. Хейнкель лучше Хасегава - собирал Звезду в музей Девятаева - удовольствия мало, хотя и серьезных проблем в работе не было.

----------


## Александр II

Стоп! В тему штуки, пешки и Ju-88. А кому же тогда противопоставить Су-2???

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Ki-84-не был на Халхин Голе, тогда А5 -если этот период интересует


Халхин Гол, это так, мысли вслух. Просто вспомнил, что там тоже воевали. Не был, значит это его счастье..  :Smile:  Или счастье для И-16... не суть важно... 
Может быть, если открывать тему войны в Испании, взять Fiat CR.32? Как, он является конкурентом И-16, или нет? Или будет корректней итальянцу И-15 противопоставить?

----------


## Owl

> А кому же тогда противопоставить Су-2???


Вопрос интересный... Тут немного накопал по однотипным машинам.. Получилось следующее:
1. PZL-23B «Карась»
2. Фэйри «Бэттл»
3. Бреда Ba.65bis
4. Кавасаки Ki-32 

Но в то же время забыли и про более значимую машину - Ил-2. 
Кроме как противопоставить ему Hs.129, ничего больше на ум не приходит.. Ведь не Штуку же пушечную ему подсовывать, на которой Рудель вел хищнический отстрел наших танков...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Owl

Значит, если брать Халхин Гол, то против И-16 тип 10 можно выставить японский А5М2? А в Испании И-15 против CR.32?

----------


## Owl

Ну вроде как определились с некоторыми машинами..
Значит так:
1. F-14A (Хасегава) --- МиГ-25П (Академия)
2. Ил-4 (?) --- Не-111 (Хасегава)
3. По-2 (?) --- Fi-156 (Академия)
4. Р-51В (Академия) --- Як-9 (?)
5. Ан-12 (Роден) --- С-130 (Италери)
6. Ту-95МС (Трумпетер) --- В-52 (Италери)
Кто может дополнить?

----------


## Александр II

Итак: 
Ил-4 - "Звезда" или "Revell". Так же можно как вариант ДБ-3 от "Макет".
По-2 - я знаю что он был от какой-то фирмы под названием "КР". Более по нему ничего не знаю.
По Як-9 - я знаю что он есть у "Восточный Экспресс", Моделист", Дакопласт". Что лучше я не знаю. Но определённо не первый это точно.

----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

А Ил-2-ому да, наверное hs.129. Что ж ещё то??? Это самое оптимальное будет.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Халхин Гол, это так, мысли вслух. Просто вспомнил, что там тоже воевали. Не был, значит это его счастье..  Или счастье для И-16... не суть важно... 
> Может быть, если открывать тему войны в Испании, взять Fiat CR.32? Как, он является конкурентом И-16, или нет? Или будет корректней итальянцу И-15 противопоставить?


Fiat CR.32-И-16, либо против ишака месс модификации В
И-15 против Хе-51(ИСМ)
СБ-как вариант против Бр-20 Аист(если испания), не знаю, делает ли кто в 72 савою итальянскую.

----------


## Akiman

> Итак: 
> Ил-4 - "Звезда" или "Revell". Так же можно как вариант ДБ-3 от "Макет".
> По-2 - я знаю что он был от какой-то фирмы под названием "КР". Более по нему ничего не знаю.
> По Як-9 - я знаю что он есть у "Восточный Экспресс", Моделист", Дакопласт". Что лучше я не знаю. Но определённо не первый это точно.
> 
> ----------
> Александр.


Ил-4 - "Звезда" с афтермаркетом (капоты были на него чьи-то) 
По-2 - да, чешский, или его Минскую копию
Як-9 - "Дакопласт" - лучший, а "ВЭ" чей паковал?
По истребителям вот статейка http://rumodelism.com/sunduk/kit007.shtml
Правда, не истина в первой инстанции, но вкупе с ее обсужениями - вполне себе руководство по подбору модели от конкретных производителей.

----------


## Owl

> СБ-как вариант против Бр-20 Аист


Начинается самое трудное... Предполагал насчет СБ... Но он тянет за собой Савойю или Дорнье... А те еще тянут.. И тянут те, кто за ними.. Получается перехлест.. Блин.. Во, залез...  :Frown:  
Значит придется вспоминать и ТБ-3, которые в Китае были.. И т.д. и т.п...
Попал, ёпть... Потом всплывут и В-17 с Пе-8.. Или Либерейтор...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Owl

> Fiat CR.32-И-16, либо против ишака месс модификации В
> И-15 против Хе-51(ИСМ)


Подожди.. Если мне память не изменяет, то в Испании И-15 сначала с Фиатами бились, а уж потом подтянулись И-16... Ну конечно не с самого начала.. Там вроде и Ньюпоры были..На историческую справедливость не притендую... А мессершмитты уже вроде потом появились... "Кондор"...
Или я опять путаю?

----------


## Owl

> По-2 - да, чешский, или его Минскую копию


Кроме чехов или минчан кто нить По-2 еще делает?

----------


## Owl

> А Ил-2-ому да, наверное hs.129.


У кого то еще варианты есть? Или занесу в список..  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

И-15 "Чайка"- 1934 год
И-15бис - 1937 год
Не-51 - 1937 год
CR.32bis - 1936 год

----------


## Akiman

> Кроме чехов или минчан кто нить По-2 еще делает?


Серийный? 
В М:1/72 других не знаю, всякие чешские поделки и смоляные конверсии в расчет не беру.
В М:1/48 - "Gavia".

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Ну вы в дебри забрели...
1. Ла-7 скорость 660км/ч(ИМХО Ла-7 - лучший из наших периода 2МВ), Як-3 - 645км/ч(был рекордный - 745), но это только теория;
2. Кроме А5М(МАВИ) по Халхин Голу можно еще Ki-27(ICM). ICM куда лучше старой вакушки, да и Ki-27 ИМХО красивше будет, но это только эстетика;
3. Кi-84 - год эдак 44-й, к Халхин Голу не катит совершенно :Biggrin:  , а вот к Мустику Д как раз;
4. В этом году будет НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ По-2 от ICM!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Подожди.. Если мне память не изменяет, то в Испании И-15 сначала с Фиатами бились, а уж потом подтянулись И-16... Ну конечно не с самого начала.. Там вроде и Ньюпоры были..На историческую справедливость не притендую... А мессершмитты уже вроде потом появились... "Кондор"...
> Или я опять путаю?


да там такой симбиоз был, что одну Испанию тебе хватит собирать полжизни :Wink:

----------


## Pit

Если говорить о CR.32 то "идеологическим противником" для него (ИМХО) является И-15. Так же, как для CR.42 -  И-15Бис и И-153. Всё это - исключительнов силу бипланности. Тут же можно вспомнить и чехов с их Avia B.534, воспроизведённом KP.
Если же говорить об Ил-2 - то у него был единственный "идеологический" противник, который Hs.129. Наши союзники бронированных штурмовиков не имели. Но если покопаться поглубже, то можно вспомнить американский XA-38 и английские Темпест и Тайфун. И дописать в список немцев штурмовые версии Fw.190.
Кроме того, предлогаю почтеннейшей публике ещё одну группу оппонентов: Як-6/Ще-2 - Fw.58 - Avroe Anson - чего-нибудь мурлюканское тех же размеров.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

А по поводу бесконечности таких пар переживать не стоит! В конце концов, главное - начать - а там и списки пойдут поконкретнее. На то оно и хобби :Wink:

----------


## Александр II

Да, глаза бояться - руки делают. А вообще - задумка весьма и весьма интересная. Желаю автору тему - удачи в этой задумке.

И, есть один вопрос! А модели как будут делаться? Из коробки или с доработками + афтемаркет???

------------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> да там такой симбиоз был, что одну Испанию тебе хватит собирать полжизни


"Нафик, нафик.." - кричали пьяные гости..(с)  :Biggrin:  
Я думаю, что пары истребителей и пары бомбардировщиков для Испании будет достаточно...
И-15 --- CR.32
СБ --- Савойя 79

----------


## Owl

> В этом году будет НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ По-2 от ICM!


И это не может не радовать...  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

> В М:1/48 - "Gavia".


Не.. 48-й не катит... Тока 72-й...

----------


## Owl

> И, есть один вопрос! А модели как будут делаться? Из коробки или с доработками + афтемаркет???


Наверное, скорее всего из коробки.. Доработки минимальные. Патрубки, ПВД, и прочая мелочь... Ну в принципе, загадывать не буду. Как карта ляжет.

----------


## Akiman

> 4. В этом году будет НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ По-2 от ICM!


Откуда информация?

----------


## Owl

> Откуда информация?


Я так думаю, от первоисточника..  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

> главное - начать - а там и списки пойдут поконкретнее. На то оно и хобби


Начать не главное.. Главное - кончить...  :Biggrin:  И кончить хорошо.. Ну в хорошем смысле этого слова.. (применительно к моделям)...
Подводить итоги еще рано.. Будем отделять зерна от плёвел...  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

> Желаю автору тему - удачи в этой задумке.


Спасибо! Но только с вашей помощью..  :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

Всегда буду рад помочь! Как советами, так и материалом!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

а вообще, ещё было бы прикольно, если всё это ещё на полочках оригинально оформить! Вообще был бы класс!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Всегда буду рад помочь! Как советами, так и материалом!!!


Пасибки!
Сразу, спрошу, правильно я сделал или нет... Склеил (блин, слово то какое), но еще не собрал Ан-12.. Плоскости пока не стыковал, как впрочем еще и мелочевку. Грунтовку пока не купил. Хочу подсобрать еще пару моделей (на скока хватит грунтовки), а уж потом грунтовать и выводить различные косяки, какие возникнут в процессе сборки. Счас начал собирать Ту-95...
 Я прав? Или нет?

----------


## Owl

> а вообще, ещё было бы прикольно, если всё это ещё на полочках оригинально оформить! Вообще был бы класс!


 Это конечно можно сделать в нашем музее (Нижний Новгород),
Но опять же... места уже нет... Кругом модели из липы.. :))

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Откуда информация?


С сайта ІСМ, правда он сейчас снова на реконструкции :Mad:

----------


## Александр II

> Пасибки!
> Сразу, спрошу, правильно я сделал или нет... Склеил (блин, слово то какое), но еще не собрал Ан-12.. Плоскости пока не стыковал, как впрочем еще и мелочевку. Грунтовку пока не купил. Хочу подсобрать еще пару моделей (на скока хватит грунтовки), а уж потом грунтовать и выводить различные косяки, какие возникнут в процессе сборки. Счас начал собирать Ту-95...
>  Я прав? Или нет?


В чём именно вы должны быть правы? Я так понял, что вы решили делать сразу несколько моделей. Ведь так? Что ж, хозяин барин. Кстати, если конечно же можно, то хотелось бы фото в студию.

----------


## Александр II

> Это конечно можно сделать в нашем музее (Нижний Новгород),
> Но опять же... места уже нет... Кругом модели из липы.. :))


Да, но ведь модели из липы можно заменить более лучшими из пластика. :-))

----------


## Owl

> Да, но ведь модели из липы можно заменить более лучшими из пластика. :-))


Не... Масштаб не тот.. :) Для музея мы делаем 1:36.. И не все модели можно заменить на пластиковые...

----------


## Owl

Вот где взять такую "Сотку"?  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

> Я так понял, что вы решили делать сразу несколько моделей.


Ага... Ан-12 пока отложил, занялся Ту-95...
Грунтовать буду сразу оба.

----------


## Александр II

> Вот где взять такую "Сотку"?


Да, боюсь, такую нигде не взять......

----------


## Александр II

> Ага... Ан-12 пока отложил, занялся Ту-95...
> Грунтовать буду сразу оба.


Ну в таком случае - грунтуйте, как доделаете 95-й, выявляйте и зачищайте косяки, и окрашивайте.

------------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

Насчет грунтовки.. Подскажите, какая лучше... Спрашиваю потому, что опыт сборки пластиковых моделей потерялся где то году в 90-м.. После 90-х делал все из дерева, по известным причинам... Сейчас решил перейти опять на пластик.. Но это оказалось сложнее, чем я думал. Модели теперь не НОВО и не Пластикарт... И стока всякой фигни к ним продается. Вопщем, опять стал учеником...

----------


## Александр II

> Насчет грунтовки.. Подскажите, какая лучше... Спрашиваю потому, что опыт сборки пластиковых моделей потерялся где то году в 90-м.. После 90-х делал все из дерева, по известным причинам... Сейчас решил перейти опять на пластик.. Но это оказалось сложнее, чем я думал. Модели теперь не НОВО и не Пластикарт... И стока всякой фигни к ним продается. Вопщем, опять стал учеником...


Я пользуюсь авиационной грунтовкой. Вы, за неимением таковой можете использовать к примеру автомобильную, или фирменную.(пример - тамия)

И, как говорится - никогда, не поздно учиться!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

Да не надо на ВЫ...  :Wink:  
Что значит, авиационная? Наскока я понял, это просто обычная грунтовка, не из модельных пузырьков?! Я просто боюсь, что поведет пластмассу... Для дерева подходила и автомобильная и т.д. т.п... Модель МиГ-31 мы красили именно той краской, что наносится на реальные МиГ-31... Хотя потом нам говорили, что цвет не тот.. :))
Ну это можно понять.. То, что смотрится на реальном самолете, не смотрится на модели.. Нужно подбирать.
Свой Ил-28 я грунтовал именно автомобильной грунтовкой, по фольге. На мой взгляд, получилось неплохо.. Но опять же.. Скока людей, стока и мнений..

----------


## Александр II

Вы видели(т.е. ты видел) самолёты/вертолёты на заводах задутые в жёлто-зелёную грунтовку? Вот именно ей я и грунтую. ФЛ-086. Скока лет ей грунтую, ещё никогда ничего с ней не было.

Что касаемо Миг-31, а именно его окраски. А вы(блин, опять "вы", конечно же "ты":)) не пробовали краску осветлять?

А, вообще, фотки можно глянуть?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> А, вообще, фотки можно глянуть?


Я поищу... Вроде фотографировал.

----------


## Александр II

> Я поищу... Вроде фотографировал.


ок, буду ждать.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

Интересует именно 31-й, или ваще, какие есть?

----------


## Александр II

> Интересует именно 31-й, или ваще, какие есть?


хотелось бы всего понемножку. А вообще, на ваше усмотрение.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

Некоторые есть вот тут: http://www.aviazone.ru/forum/index.php?showforum=10
Правда, это совсем малая часть...

----------


## Owl

Самолет Можайского...

----------


## Owl

Ан-2.......

----------


## Александр II

Модели вполне и вполне интересные!!! А ещё, если представить их габариты...........ух....... внушает!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

B-52 только Италери делает? Трумпетер еще не замахивался на эту модель? В 72-м масштабе...

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Смотря какая модификация нужна - Ревелл В-52D(экс-Монограмм); Италл В-52Н(экс-АМТ). Обе  модели довольно старые - надо пилить.

----------


## Owl

> Смотря какая модификация нужна - Ревелл В-52D(экс-Монограмм); Италл В-52Н(экс-АМТ).


А какая модификация нужна, что бы противопоставить Ту-95МС? В-52Н?

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Да, против МС точно Н, ну против В-52D - обычную Тушку. Но я считаю, что для коллекции хватит и одной пары.

----------


## Owl

> Обе  модели довольно старые - надо пилить.


Вкратце расскажи, что именно перепиливать нужно? Мож просто для коллекции и не стоит заморачиваться. Ведь не на выставку. Или что то на самом деле серьезное в литье есть?!

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Сам я его не собирал, но ходят слухи, что собирается он не очень. Можете спросить А.Коткова. Цитирую: "Не знаю, у меня старый АМТ В-52Н, сейчас пакуемый Итальери, второго В-52 я бы не перенес даже в несобранном виде. Где-то читал что обе модели (и Монграмм/Ревелл и АМТ/Итальери) не без недостатков.

вот собранный Ревелл: http://gallery.rumodelism.com/gallery/img32/m659.shtml"

----------


## Owl

> Звездовская (Драгоновская) модель , в принципе сплошной косяк, но на оригинал все-же похожа. А вот ставить в пару к Су-24 , F-111 ,мне кажется не корректно , гораздо ближе к нему Торнадо


А что тогда можно соотнести к F-111?

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Откуда информация?


http://www.icm.com.ua/index.php?p=sh...navop=0&area=1

----------


## Александр II

> А что тогда можно соотнести к F-111?


а вы поставьте и то и то. 

----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> а вы поставьте и то и то.


Не... Нужна только пара... В противном случае их можно плодить до бесконечности...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Александр II

> Не... Нужна только пара... В противном случае их можно плодить до бесконечности...


Ну, здесь уже вам решать. Я бы поставил F-111. Это моё ИМХО!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Я бы поставил F-111.


Да и я наверное тоже... Все же мне кажется, что Су-24 и был создан как ответ на F-111...

----------


## Александр II

> Да и я наверное тоже... Все же мне кажется, что Су-24 и был создан как ответ на F-111...


во-во. а вообще, скока уже моделей готово???

----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> а вообще, скока уже моделей готово???


Да я ж говорю, что времени почти нету на любимое дело.. Желание есть, а времени нет...
То, что я делаю, отражено на ветке "Ту-95......."
Чем старше становишься, тем меньше времени остается на личные забавы.. Звучит конечно очень пессимистично, но такова жизнь...

----------


## AVish

> Противопоставить конечно можно, но вроде как Ту-95 все таки ближе к В-52.  А к 3М.... Может быть КС-135?  И к тому же, кто (какая фирма) делает 3М? Может я что то пропустил?
> 
> 
> 
> Не... Периоды времени разные.. Су-33 не пойдет. И дело даже не в том, что он (F-14) палубник. До некоторого времени они и в Иране летали.. С бетона...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно хотелось бы по всем... Но, к сожалению, не хватит ни зарплаты, ни места в квартире, ни жизни...   Скажем так, наиболее значимые самолеты... Ну а там, как пойдет...  Я сделаю список и выложу здесь.


Да вы что ребята. В-52 и 3М - только эти машины можно сравнивать. Ту-95 тут и близко не лежит. Амы вообще не рассматривали Ту-95 как самолет для сокращения по ОСВ. Основная их проблема была уничтожить Мясищевские машины, это же совпалао с желаниями Туполева. Поэтому в первую очередь были уничтожены 3МД, в то время бивший по всем параметрам В-52. А обычные М4 и 3М постепенно стали переводится в категорию танкеров, а затем и полностью уничтожаться.
Селякова советую почитать, что он пишет на эту тему, а он был замом и у Туполева и у Мясищева. Сейчас бы летали на нормальных реактивных самолетах, если бы не деятельность Туполева. И сравните данные по единственному самолету 3МТ, который в отличии от остальных машин Мясищева все-таки моденизировали. Планер 3М был рассчитан на околозвуковые скорости и по словам испытателей на скорости 1200 вел себя идеально. Ту-95 же это проект от которого на западе отказались еще в пятидесятых годах, вот тогда и были самолеты подобные Ту-95.
А стреловидное крыло на крейсерской скорости 700-720 км_час и с винтовыми двигателями - это вообще абсурд.
Благо что Туполеву отдали чертежи Мясищевского КБ для создания Ту-160, а то летал бы сейчас Ту-144 с бомбами на борту.

----------


## Owl

> Да вы что ребята. В-52 и 3М - только эти машины можно сравнивать. Ту-95 тут и близко не лежит. Амы вообще не рассматривали Ту-95 как самолет для сокращения по ОСВ. Основная их проблема была уничтожить Мясищевские машины, это же совпалао с желаниями Туполева. Поэтому в первую очередь были уничтожены 3МД, в то время бивший по всем параметрам В-52. А обычные М4 и 3М постепенно стали переводится в категорию танкеров, а затем и полностью уничтожаться.
> Селякова советую почитать, что он пишет на эту тему, а он был замом и у Туполева и у Мясищева. Сейчас бы летали на нормальных реактивных самолетах, если бы не деятельность Туполева. И сравните данные по единственному самолету 3МТ, который в отличии от остальных машин Мясищева все-таки моденизировали. Планер 3М был рассчитан на околозвуковые скорости и по словам испытателей на скорости 1200 вел себя идеально. Ту-95 же это проект от которого на западе отказались еще в пятидесятых годах, вот тогда и были самолеты подобные Ту-95.
> А стреловидное крыло на крейсерской скорости 700-720 км_час и с винтовыми двигателями - это вообще абсурд.
> Благо что Туполеву отдали чертежи Мясищевского КБ для создания Ту-160, а то летал бы сейчас Ту-144 с бомбами на борту.


Честно говоря, создавая данную тему, меньше всего хотелось сравнивать личностные характеристики конструкторов.. Мы ж здесь о самолетах говорим..

----------


## Owl

Кто подскажет, какого соперника противопоставить МиГу-21ПФМ? Наверное какой нить из Фантомов? Какой модификации?
Ну и сразу вопрос к тем, кто уже собирал Фантомы. Какую фирму-производителя порекомендуете.. Масштаб 1:72.

----------


## Owl

Предлагают МиГ-15 Чешский... За 50 рублей.. Расшивка наружняя..
Насколько я знаю, никто МиГ-15 в 72-м масштабе не делает.. 
Соглашаться?

----------


## Александр II

Вов, а как же Грань?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Вов, а как же Грань?
> 
> -----------
> Александр.


Можь я чё пропустил... А чё такое Грань? Чес слово, не слышал..  :Confused:

----------

